# KT:Is this good, bad, or ugly for Tracy's Kenpo?



## Clark Kent (Aug 21, 2011)

*Is this good, bad, or ugly for Tracy's Kenpo?
By Eastcoastkenpoist - 08-21-2011 03:41 PM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XytF...rec_grec_index


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 17, 2011)

Clark Kent said:


> *Is this good, bad, or ugly for Tracy's Kenpo?
> By Eastcoastkenpoist - 08-21-2011 03:41 PM
> Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
> ====================
> ...



Hello...
I do not think it is really any of those things for Tracy's Kenpo.
So, what is your point?

Have I seen better demonstrations?  Sure.  Have I seen worse demonstrations?  Definitely.
So what?

What do YOU think?
Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 5, 2012)

it wasnt bad, it wasnt great, but overall? it was cool


----------



## mastercole (Jan 9, 2012)

Clark Kent said:


> *Is this good, bad, or ugly for Tracy's Kenpo?
> By Eastcoastkenpoist - 08-21-2011 03:41 PM
> Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
> ====================
> ...



Without a doubt, ugly.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong here. It's just our techs being demonstrated


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 12, 2015)

RCastillo said:


> I don't see anything wrong here. It's just our techs being demonstrated


There was a lot of broken posture and some weak angles, but over-all it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 12, 2015)

Too much Red for that Demo.


----------



## Buka (Jan 12, 2015)

For what it was, it looked fine to me. 

But I think Clark Kent is a dickhead.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 12, 2015)

Buka said:


> For what it was, it looked fine to me.
> 
> But I think Clark Kent is a dickhead.


Clark is a post Bot. LOL


----------



## Buka (Jan 12, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Clark is a post Bot. LOL



I know that now. But, I didn't know what a "bot" was until last year. Once I found out....he's definitely a dickhead.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> There was a lot of broken posture and some weak angles, but over-all it wasn't terrible.


Is this from an AK perspective, Tracy, or other? Can you explain more?  Thanks


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 12, 2015)

RCastillo said:


> Is this from an AK perspective, Tracy, or other? Can you explain more?  Thanks


There is a move I hate which I saw in that vid, where the elbow is high, and he swings a chop to the throat like a pendulum. I dare you to defend that.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 12, 2015)

Buka said:


> I know that now. But, I didn't know what a "bot" was until last year. Once I found out....he's definitely a dickhead.


He might be a dickhead, but he can fly.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 13, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> There is a move I hate which I saw in that vid, where the elbow is high, and he swings a chop to the throat like a pendulum. I dare you to defend that.


I won't do anything, we can all improve in what we do, if something is off


----------



## teetsao (Sep 9, 2015)

Looked like very good to great Tracy Kenpo to me. Most was the same stuff Parker originally taught before his later creations.
I liked it. Thanks. Great job to the guys that performing.


----------



## SenseiHitman (May 21, 2016)

It looked like Tracy/Traco Kenpo circa 1980s. I have seen a lot so I can say as an authority.  These guys were average so they were somewhere between good and bad. Yes, some of the footwork and blows were sloppy, but it's easy to sit back and criticize something on film. We all make mistakes if we film in real time. 
     I have filmed myself doing many techniques that I intended to release until I watched the footage and saw the mistakes, then my ego stops the release to the public.  I'm sure these guys would love a chance to touch up the video but hey, at least they were willing to share it.


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2016)

It's not JKD, but it was ok.


----------



## drop bear (May 21, 2016)

Single layered.

He attacks once and then stops. Which is only ever half of the self defence equation. To follow up on a stationary target is not really a good maintain.

So to have a good drill you have the first layer. He attacks you defend nail the guy and walk off
Like you are mark hunt thanking Jesus.

But in general that is half a defence. A better tool is to defend, throw a shot that forces him to defend. This opens up an opportunity to throw another shot and so having a short system of defending and then forcing an opportunity to counter. You can at the most basic level get away with a combination of a defence attack combination of mabye two or three techniques and then just interchange them until the opponent cannot keep up.

This multi layered aproach will work a lot better if the person you are defending is actually fighting back. Rather than the method shown which basically dosent work.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Single layered.
> 
> He attacks once and then stops. Which is only ever half of the self defence equation. To follow up on a stationary target is not really a good maintain.
> 
> ...



This was more of a demonstration of something like one step sparring. The multilayered approach would be more like free sparring.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

RTKDCMB said:


> This was more of a demonstration of something like one step sparring. The multilayered approach would be more like free sparring.



Shouldn't be. What does laying in to a guy teach you?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Shouldn't be. What does laying in to a guy teach you?


Why shouldn't it be?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Shouldn't be. What does laying in to a guy teach you?


Combinations.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Shouldn't be. What does laying in to a guy teach you?


It teaches you to stop congratulating yourself, after you make a move. You just keep going.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> It teaches you to stop congratulating yourself, after you make a move. You just keep going.



Throwing combinations at a guy who isn't defending is congratulating yourself.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

RTKDCMB said:


> Combinations.



So it is like focus mitts but without the realism.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Why shouldn't it be?



This is one of the reasons from my experience why martial arts doesn't really work. You learn one defence or one combination and drill it untill you think it will work.

You think it will work because in training you can build that up full speed. So no matter how fast he comes at you you can defend yourself. And you are building a false positive

Because it doesn't work live or resisted.

No matter how slick you get that combination. If they are fighting you back then they are going to move to a different position. Or throw something else or something. And the rest of that combination wont work.

Now imagine you spent your drilling time setting up the technique properly and then adding combinations based on the idea that the other guy hasnt just frozen in place. Then if he does react you would have drilled for that.

And if he doesnt react. Well that is all the better for you anyway.

so meanwhile what the other guy is doing.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1302700743099680


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> This is one of the reasons from my experience why martial arts doesn't really work. You learn one defence or one combination and drill it untill you think it will work.
> 
> You think it will work because in training you can build that up full speed. So no matter how fast he comes at you you can defend yourself. And you are building a false positive
> 
> ...


Most competent kenpo people understand that is all is premised on the first move working.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Throwing combinations at a guy who isn't defending is congratulating yourself.


Do you have a moral problem with the exercise?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Most competent kenpo people understand that is all is premised on the first move working.









You dont really base your training on the first move working.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Do you have a moral problem with the exercise?



No a technical one. A baby can throw at a guy who is not throwing back. 

The training is designed to deal with the idea that they might.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> No a technical one. A baby can throw at a guy who is not throwing back.
> 
> The training is designed to deal with the idea that they might.


What if I told you that techniques drills are one part of our training?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> What if I told you that techniques drills are one part of our training?



Then they should reflect the other parts of your training. Just because you do a helpful drill doesn't excuse doing a dumb drill.

The least amount of training time for me is spent in mount punching people.

Yet it is where I will do the most damage.

Why do you think that is?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

not a single lunge punch and freeze.

It is almost as if that attack doesn't even happen.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Then they should reflect the other parts of your training. Just because you do a helpful drill doesn't excuse doing a dumb drill.
> 
> The least amount of training time for me is spent in mount punching people.
> 
> ...


Maybe the beholder is dumb.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> not a single lunge punch and freeze.
> 
> It is almost as if that attack doesn't even happen.


What does that vid have to do with the other kenpo schools?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> What does that vid have to do with the other kenpo schools?



So there are other kepo schools that strike and just freeze in place in sparring?

That sparring is pretty consistent with all styles. Not just kempo.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Maybe the beholder is dumb.



Mabye but i gave actual reasons why the drill is dumb.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Mabye but i gave actual reasons why the drill is dumb.


First of all, I come from a school where they actually hit you, and because you know the tech, you are reacting in a way that they can realistically finish the sequence. The sequences are studies of motion. The idea is to turn it up... later, but some schools never do.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So there are other kepo schools that strike and just freeze in place in sparring?
> 
> That sparring is pretty consistent with all styles. Not just kempo.


I'm saying it is different, every where you turn.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> First of all, I come from a school where they actually hit you, and because you know the tech, you are reacting in a way that they can realistically finish the sequence. The sequences are studies of motion. The idea is to turn it up... later, but some schools never do.



Doesnt matter what pace or power you do that to be honest. I could get a guy competent at blocking a full contact shot in about 5 minutes if I tell him where it is coming first.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm saying it is different, every where you turn.



So are you going to give an example of kempo sparring that looks anything like those drills. 

Or is this going to be some hunt for the loch ness monster.

How are you supporting your point?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So are you going to give an example of kempo sparring that looks anything like those drills.
> 
> Or is this going to be some hunt for the loch ness monster.
> 
> How are you supporting your point?


I had already decided to not do that. YouTube has some very bad kenpo, and I don't have a sparring vid, in mind.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So are you going to give an example of kempo sparring that looks anything like those drills.
> 
> Or is this going to be some hunt for the loch ness monster.
> 
> How are you supporting your point?


But the idea is to do exactly that, but you go 50% speed, and stuff, and then you get better.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I had already decided to not do that. YouTube has some very bad kenpo, and I don't have a sparring vid, in mind.



Well then we are forced to go with the evidence we have?

Not the stuff we don't have.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't feel the motivation to convince you.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I don't feel the motivation to convince you.



Well of course. Because the whole drill is based on a bunch of circumstances that don,t exist. It trains you to fight the worst common denominator.

You are training to fight a fighter that can't fight.

Now I would suggest training to fight a fighter that can fight automatically handles the guy that can't.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Well of course. Because the whole drill is based on a bunch of circumstances that don,t exist. It trains you to fight the worst common denominator.
> 
> You are training to fight a fighter that can't fight.
> 
> Now I would suggest training to fight a fighter that can fight automatically handles the guy that can't.


No training to fight a boxer, teaches you to fight like a boxer. What if you never give them that range?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> No training to fight a boxer, teaches you to fight like a boxer. What if you never give them that range?



Nothing to do with denying people range.

Training to fight a gumby teaches you to fight like a gumby.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Nothing to do with denying people range.
> 
> Training to fight a gumby teaches you to fight like a gumby.


I forgive your ignorance.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> This is one of the reasons from my experience why martial arts doesn't really work. You learn one defence or one combination and drill it untill you think it will work.


None of my martial arts training has been built on this premise, not in the 4 different arts I've put any level of significant training into, nor in the half dozen or so I've dabbled in.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> No a technical one. A baby can throw at a guy who is not throwing back.
> 
> The training is designed to deal with the idea that they might.


Every type of training involves some work with a non-resistant partner. Watch a brand new student in BJJ. When they learn their first escape from the mount, they aren't working right away against someone doing everything they can to stay in the mount. Look at a new person learning boxing. They aren't immediately learning to throw punches against someone who is trying their best to hit them back.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Every type of training involves some work with a non-resistant partner. Watch a brand new student in BJJ. When they learn their first escape from the mount, they aren't working right away against someone doing everything they can to stay in the mount. Look at a new person learning boxing. They aren't immediately learning to throw punches against someone who is trying their best to hit them back.



Not even the same parallel. If it was two kempo guys working out a technique. Then there wouldn't be an argument 

We did mount escape last night(knee push) and the newby couldn't make the escape work because he thought like that drill.  

That he would have one dip at it and i would just roll off. 

The escape doesn't work that way and there is no point drilling it that way.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Not even the same parallel. If it was two kempo guys working out a technique. Then there wouldn't be an argument
> 
> We did mount escape last night(knee push) and the newby couldn't make the escape work because he thought like that drill.
> 
> ...


Most drills (as opposed to free work and exercises) are developing motion, ingraining sequences for the muscles to use. It's like practicing a jab-cross-hook combination on focus mitts. There will be many times you will not get to the hook. There will even be times you won't get to the cross. The other guy gets to have input on those, as well. 

I'm not a big fan of some of the sequences I see in Kempo, but I view them like focus mitt work. The initial attack isn't really the point of the specific string of responses. Usually the first two steps (the initial defense and first follow-up) are reasonable. The rest are just stringing together movements, not (IMO) for using them all in one long sequence, but to be able to easily pull up any part of the sequence.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The least amount of training time for me is spent in mount punching people.
> 
> Yet it is where I will do the most damage.
> 
> Why do you think that is?


Because you suck at standup?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> No a technical one. A baby can throw at a guy who is not throwing back.
> 
> The training is designed to deal with the idea that they might.


Which is what sparring is for.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So it is like focus mitts but without the realism.


Focus mitts lack realism in many ways too.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> This is one of the reasons from my experience why martial arts doesn't really work. You learn one defence or one combination and drill it untill you think it will work.
> 
> You think it will work because in training you can build that up full speed. So no matter how fast he comes at you you can defend yourself. And you are building a false positive
> 
> ...



That is not quite how one step sparring works. You practice your basic techniques and combinations until they become instinctual. You learn various basic combinations as a beginner and after a while you learn to put them together instinctively. You break down the basic techniques and improve on them with minimal resistance. As your technique improves you get batter at applying them in a more dynamic environment with more resistance. If you do not do this and bypass the drills by only sparring you end up with sloppy, ineffective techniques and instead of being able to finish an attacker with one or two strikes you have to hit them a hundred times and still not finish them.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 15, 2017)

i agree with drop bear on this one.  this is a signature drill found in every branch of kenpo i have seen.  and to me it does more harm than good.  of course kenpo guys are going to defend it by saying "their school is different" or " you have to ramp it up over time" .  basicly saying outsiders dont understand.  i feel trying to justify something that is clearly sub par by saying it changes later or that kenpo guys understand the drill better is a cop out.  it is what it is.  
as far as not being able to find "good" kenpo on youtube is also a cop out.  for any style.  i find the general attitude about youtube is that the videos ARE a good cross section and representation of every style out there,,,,except when its your style and your being bashed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> as far as not being able to find "good" kenpo on youtube is also a cop out. for any style. i find the general attitude about youtube is that the videos ARE a good cross section and representation of every style out there,,,,except when its your style and your being bashed.


My impression of YouTube is that it provides a reasonable representation of only three areas: 

competition (so a good representation of most competition-focused arts)
demonstrations (which are usually more designed to either wow or illustrate points to the general public)
teaching drills and explanations (when posted to give folks something to work with)
I see very little of actual class work (the boring stuff) posted by most schools. When I look at what's available for NGA, I see the second and third category, mostly. We don't compete, so there's nothing in that category. And I've only rarely found anything of sparring and other live work I've seen in schools. Some testing footage has been posted, and some got critical comments. Part of the time, those comments were spot-on, other times they were based upon not understanding what was being tested (comparing it to sparring, for instance, which it wasn't).

So, the only stuff I consider a good evaluation of an art I don't know to be found on YouTube in most cases would be to look for competition videos. There, by looking for advanced folks competing, I can get some sense of how they apply the techniques live.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i agree with drop bear on this one.  this is a signature drill found in every branch of kenpo i have seen.  and to me it does more harm than good.  of course kenpo guys are going to defend it by saying "their school is different" or " you have to ramp it up over time" .  basicly saying outsiders dont understand.  i feel trying to justify something that is clearly sub par by saying it changes later or that kenpo guys understand the drill better is a cop out.  it is what it is.
> as far as not being able to find "good" kenpo on youtube is also a cop out.  for any style.  i find the general attitude about youtube is that the videos ARE a good cross section and representation of every style out there,,,,except when its your style and your being bashed.


Well I don't do Tracy's Kenpo; so, this could be the best example, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 15, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i agree with drop bear on this one.  this is a signature drill found in every branch of kenpo i have seen.  and to me it does more harm than good.  of course kenpo guys are going to defend it by saying "their school is different" or " you have to ramp it up over time" .  basicly saying outsiders dont understand.  i feel trying to justify something that is clearly sub par by saying it changes later or that kenpo guys understand the drill better is a cop out.  it is what it is.
> as far as not being able to find "good" kenpo on youtube is also a cop out.  for any style.  i find the general attitude about youtube is that the videos ARE a good cross section and representation of every style out there,,,,except when its your style and your being bashed.


I generally agree with what you are saying here, but with the exception of YouTube.  I don't think there is much good stuff there, regardless of style.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 15, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Well I don't do Tracy's Kenpo; so, this could be the best example, as far as I'm concerned.


Well I used to do Tracy lineage kenpo.  There are some good ideas in there and some very bad ideas as well.

And I say that at risk of this thread blowing up if it my comments garner too much attention of a certain sort.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Well I used to do Tracy lineage kenpo.  There are some good ideas in there and some very bad ideas as well.
> 
> And I say that at risk of this thread blowing up if it my comments garner too much attention of a certain sort.


Just for your information, the others can think what they want, I do a set based Kenpo, which is where you don't think about a technique, you just position yourself, choose targets, and apply moves from the set. without trying to remember anything, really. There is tech based kenpo, out there, and I don't know how they end up making that all work out either, we are just Environment, range, position, target, weapon, angle, and cover. That's it. The technique study is worth the study, because, there is a lot of information, there. Other people, thought this through, for you, check it out!


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 15, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Just for your information, the others can think what they want, I do a set based Kenpo, which is where you don't think about a technique, you just position yourself, choose targets, and apply moves from the set. without trying to remember anything, really. There is tech based kenpo, out there, and I don't know how they end up making that all work out either, we are just Environment, range, position, target, weapon, angle, and cover. That's it. The technique study is worth the study, because, there is a lot of information, there. Other people, thought this through, for you, check it out!


Sounds to me like a better approach.  
In my experience with technique-focused kenpo, I believe the techs, and more importantly, the LISTS of techs, take on a life of their own and become unweildy and actually get in the way of development.  And, some of them really are just stupid.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 15, 2017)

RTKDCMB said:


> Focus mitts lack realism in many ways too.



Yeah.  That was my point.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 15, 2017)

RTKDCMB said:


> That is not quite how one step sparring works. You practice your basic techniques and combinations until they become instinctual. You learn various basic combinations as a beginner and after a while you learn to put them together instinctively. You break down the basic techniques and improve on them with minimal resistance. As your technique improves you get batter at applying them in a more dynamic environment with more resistance. If you do not do this and bypass the drills by only sparring you end up with sloppy, ineffective techniques and instead of being able to finish an attacker with one or two strikes you have to hit them a hundred times and still not finish them.






RTKDCMB said:


> Which is what sparring is for.



I am not talking about sparring as a replacement for drills.  I am talking about drills with some sort of vague nod towards realistic feed back as a replacement to bad drills.

And these guys are not rank beginners you don't have to dumb the process down so they appear more successful than they are.

It doesn't help anyone.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 15, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i agree with drop bear on this one.  this is a signature drill found in every branch of kenpo i have seen.  and to me it does more harm than good.  of course kenpo guys are going to defend it by saying "their school is different" or " you have to ramp it up over time" .  basicly saying outsiders dont understand.  i feel trying to justify something that is clearly sub par by saying it changes later or that kenpo guys understand the drill better is a cop out.  it is what it is.
> as far as not being able to find "good" kenpo on youtube is also a cop out.  for any style.  i find the general attitude about youtube is that the videos ARE a good cross section and representation of every style out there,,,,except when its your style and your being bashed.



That is the ramped up version. They do punch and freeze slow and light for beginners.

And then work up to punch and freeze hard and fast for experts.

I have done punch and freeze drills.  They give you a sense of development you don't have.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I am not talking about sparring as a replacement for drills.  I am talking about drills with some sort of vague nod towards realistic feed back as a replacement to bad drills.
> 
> And these guys are not rank beginners you don't have to dumb the process down so they appear more successful than they are.
> 
> It doesn't help anyone.


Baby steps.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 15, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> I generally agree with what you are saying here, but with the exception of YouTube.  I don't think there is much good stuff there, regardless of style.



Yeah that is the same with photos. I am a handsome guy.  But for some reason photos always make me look like a goober.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

drop bear said:


> That is the ramped up version. They do punch and freeze slow and light for beginners.
> 
> And then work up to punch and freeze hard and fast for experts.
> 
> I have done punch and freeze drills.  They give you a sense of development you don't have.


I agree with that last statement, completely. I'll use punch-and-freeze for beginners, to give them a chance to step in the right direction for what they're supposed to do next. By the time they have a yellow belt (first colored belt earned), I expect that to vanish, except on brand new techniques. By green (mainline) or orange (Shojin-ryu), I expect them not to need it, at all.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I agree with that last statement, completely. I'll use punch-and-freeze for beginners, to give them a chance to step in the right direction for what they're supposed to do next. By the time they have a yellow belt (first colored belt earned), I expect that to vanish, except on brand new techniques. By green (mainline) or orange (Shojin-ryu), I expect them not to need it, at all.


There is a whole art to being a good body. I am quite large, so, I am a way kids can learn to hit people with out feeling bad, women too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

Pain tolerance drills rock.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> There is a whole art to being a good body. I am quite large, so, I am a way kids can learn to hit people with out feeling bad, women too.


I really have to find a big guy for my classes. Everyone I teach is smaller than me (and I'm only 5'10"). I can't look impressive with small people. I need a big guy to beat up on!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I really have to find a big guy for my classes. Everyone I teach is smaller than me (and I'm only 5'10"). I can't look impressive with small people. I need a big guy to beat up on!


If you are ever in town, I will body for you. It's therapeutic.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you are ever in town, I will body for you. It's therapeutic.


Did you just verb "body"?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Did you just verb "body"?


Yep.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 20, 2017)

I saw the youtube i wasnt empress at all as a martial artist we should be professional on what we are doing it ws to fast and not to the point and i can see the strikes the punch or the kicks and his stances are way outa line i dont find it interesting or great maybe its just alright but not great


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 20, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you are ever in town, I will body for you. It's therapeutic.


By the way, I just recounted this to my 5'0" wife (who is one of my students), and she rubbed her hands together in a disturbingly evil way.


----------

